# Eggshare Live chat for may anyone???



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya ladies

just thought i would post to see if any of u would like to get together during may for a chat

If so let me know by IM or replying here and i will arrange for may

also if u have a suggested date or time let me know that also!!

Emilyxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Emily i am up for a chat anytime will keep my eye out on here.
Hope u ok
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

